# My random picture thread



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I enjoy playing w/ the cameras and my software, so thought I'd just have one thread to put my pics lol....


Thought I'd start off w/ some pics of the leucs I got this last friday.










just a cool depth of field pic imo









fts


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Great shots, the viv is awesome. What camera are you using?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Those were taken w/a D3000, The D300 is tied up being used on our 14" telescope, and my brother is in the midst of selling the D3s to get whatever replaces the D700 this year.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Couple new pics today... What the two vivs that are using the humidifier look like... Should add, the humidifier caused my varadero to start calling,, and I actually caught him. Woo Hoo. A lot quieter than the standards I used to have... Now I know what to listen for. Have one b.r. vent that calls every time he thinks the viv is getting water of any sort. 

20gal Veradero vert w/ "fog"









40gal Vent vert w/ "fog"









sry about the dimensions of the photos... it shrinks em down when you use large pics, so yeah you have to click on them for them to adjust. lol


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

thats a great vent pic  thing looks super metallic


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

That terrarium pic looks super sweet! Is that a waterfall you have going on in there? Love it!

The fog pictures are awesome too....wow, good job!



Alex


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

yours said:


> That terrarium pic looks super sweet! Is that a waterfall you have going on in there? Love it!
> 
> The fog pictures are awesome too....wow, good job!
> 
> ...


All three vivs have some sort of water feature... In the Leuc 40b it has a larger water fall/stream, this was to give two different sides/areas in the viv so if I have multiple females may help reduce egg eating.

In the 40vert it has a drip wall, which can be seen better in my video or the build thread.

And the 20 vert for the varaderos has a really small waterfall as well.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Took some of one of my young leucs "hunting"



















AND this pic turned out SWEEEET, lol King of the hill


----------



## TheFallen (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow I love the pics! Great lookin frogs. Do you just have a small pump inside for the water feature?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

The drip wall in the 40vert is powered by a powerhead,
The waterfall in the 20vert is powered by a small pump,
and the waterfall in the 40b leuc tank is powered by a 501 external filter/pump.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thought I'd try out Kyles new movie tools? This is a vid from my 40vert construction thread...






should add it doesn't look half bad in full screen


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

And some pics from feeding time today...

The youngest of my 4 vents.. 3-4months 










second youngest vent.. 4-5months










And my female varadero hunting


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the video feature a lot! It really helped show more of the detail in that 40 vert. Awesome tanks and great looking frogs!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha! I was wondering if the video was BEFORE or AFTER you added the frogs in......until you pleasantly brought the camera to two of them! Very cool!! Most enjoyable tour...the cave does look sweet, as does the wood..........I have two 38 verts that I have to plant for some pums.....I'll have to post pics after this takes place 

Love love love the veradero's!!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah that 40vert is super hard to get a decent fts, so I made the video for trevor and ryan lol.... but it does show how that wood sticks out better... Will have to do an update vid after it grows in..


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Dude..... nice vid.... really shows the detail and depth of the tank... great pics of the frogs too


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Couple new pics... not as clear as the others, but since they are through glass, i'm okay w/ em.

some leuc pics...
hunting






















































and of course my fav. imis 










LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i love the imi pics.... cant wait till i get mine


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

the color on ur vents is awesome.... super nice lookin frogs


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah I like them a lot. I'm glad I put them in the 40b, always see them, and always doing something.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well these will be the last pics for bit. This particular camera is going to a new home where it should bring some EPIC shots into the forums, and I will be sitting waiting for Nikon to release the new model  

Anyways, some pics from the new pair.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

nice Aaron!! im glad they went to a good home.... they look happy thats for sure.... hopefully they give u some eggs soon, the female was laying constantly for me lol.... anyways enjoy them man


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

cheezus_2007 said:


> nice Aaron!! im glad they went to a good home.... they look happy thats for sure.... hopefully they give u some eggs soon, the female was laying constantly for me lol.... anyways enjoy them man


Thanks man! Cant wait tell my camera is takin photos of your collection lol


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

well now would be a great time to have the camera I'm waiting on. The varaderos laid a clutch right on the glass, and from my best count has about 20 eggs. We'll see how many develop but am surprised to say the least.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

AaronAcker said:


> and from my best count has about 20 eggs


Yikes!!! That is one huge clutch.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah cant recall ever reading anything near that. Ironically until a few days ago I didn't know if I had a pair. Heard calling for the first time couple days ago and the next day two egg clutches on the glass, one about 10 eggs, the other 10-15 hard to count. Not sure if they are fertilized but guess time will tell.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow that is a lot of eggs for imis. Good luck with the tads once/ if they develop.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

those are some wicked looking auratus...  varrrry niceeeee


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Some new pics:


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

and just a fun HDR fts


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Great shots! Is that a melanistic Imi? Pretty cool


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

isnt the noise on the d3000 just lovely


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep melanistic tarapoto imitator..

These last ten shots were shot w/ my D100 that I got back,,, MUCH better  35-70mm lens, so not a macro lens, and I use a radio popper and sb100 flash to have a wireless remote flash system... MUCH MUCH BETTER


----------

